# Snowex mini pro 575 questions?



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

I finally found a used Snowex mini pro 575 on my local craigslist. I have been looking for almost a year now and either couldnt afford it at the time or was an hour late. Anyway, the one I found yesterday almost seems too good to be true. I got it for $150 cash and it seems to be in decent condition. All of the wiring harness, controls, etc are there. I does have some rust on the metal parts especially the 10" spinner. The previous owner said it worked when he took it off, so for $150 I decided to give it a shot.

1. I pretty much know where everything plugs/hooks into except for the pos. and neg wires. Do these go directly onto the battery? Does anything hook into any fuses?

2. I noticed that the spinner doesent budge when I try to turn it by hand. Does this mean the motor or trans is siezed? 

I appreciate any help you all could give me. As you can tell I am not the most mechanically inclined, but really want to learn.

Thanks again,

Tim


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

timtpa;964250 said:


> 1. I pretty much know where everything plugs/hooks into except for the pos. and neg wires. Do these go directly onto the battery? Does anything hook into any fuses?
> 
> You hook it directly to your battery, no fuses to worry about
> 
> ...


Hope that helps, good luck


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Camden. Any idea what the problem could be? It has been sitting for a year or so, but I would think it would still turn. I wonder if some PB Blaster might help? It might turn into a project spreader! Maybe a tranny bearing or even a bad tranny! Any ideas are very much welcomed. Tim


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Try tapping the spinner the opposite way it spins, it maybe stuck due not being used, I know that after sitting all summer long that I'll have to tap mine to free it up then it works all season long. You got a steal there for the price.


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

its a good thing i didnt find that i have been scouring the list!


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

DRIFTER92;964358 said:


> its a good thing i didnt find that i have been scouring the list!


I got lucky! It was posted at 5:24 and I picked it up at 6:15! The couple that I had found before were 400-550 range and cosmetically not as good as the one I found. They were also on the south side of indy and I think one was in carmel. Kind of a haul for me! Turns out the one I ended up getting for 150 was in middletown which was about 15 minutes from my house.
I hope there isnt too much wrong with it. I tried turning it both directions, but it doesnt really want to move. Do you guys think some pb blaster or fluid film might help? I dont realy want to do any further damage. 
Anymore input would be great.

Thanks


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't think there is a transmition in it to harm. The is just a direct drive to the spinner. I could be wrong but that is how my OLD 575 is. Mine has the slide gate to control the flow. Yes I would spray the heck out of it.


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone and keep the ideas coming!


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

i bought my plow truck last year and a 575 came with it. mine was 'locked up' at the time as well, guy had it sitting outside all summer and into fall, so it wasnt moved at all. yes the red/black from the unit go directly to battery 12v, and ground the black. 

i had taken mine aprt, motor and frame off of unit and was in the process of beating the H$LL out of it, when it just moved. soak that thing in lubricant or whatever, pry it each way, and it should go. they are made to move freely when the power is off. for 150 bucks, you got a helluva deal, dont worry about the lack of movement, it will free up. just get to work on it.


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

It's almost too good of a deal ya know? just hope some poor sap don't post a thread: "Missing my tailgate spreader" reminds me of a guy that comes around every once in a while selling tools REEEEEALLY cheap for a specific reason since they need cash right then. 

But if it was snagged i doubt it would have all the wiring ect.. maybe he didnt like yellow? :laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

my 1075 dosent spin freely but when i turn motor on it works just fine


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

DRIFTER92;964554 said:


> It's almost too good of a deal ya know? just hope some poor sap don't post a thread: "Missing my tailgate spreader" reminds me of a guy that comes around every once in a while selling tools REEEEEALLY cheap for a specific reason since they need cash right then.
> 
> But if it was snagged i doubt it would have all the wiring ect.. maybe he didnt like yellow? :laughing:


Thats what I thought driving out to pick it up, but the guy seemed legit and lived in an upscale neighborhood. Who knows??? The casino is only about 5 minutes from his house. Maybe he likes the dice too much????


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

When I got mine the guy was asking $150 but I got it for $75 the deals are out there you just have to be at the rite place at the rite time. As I stated before mine is so old it doesn't use a controller just a slide gate to control the flow, and a on off switch for power. A buddy told me his boss was cleaning shop and was thinking about getting rid of it, he had bought it at auction years before and never used it.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

timtpa;964577 said:


> Thats what I thought driving out to pick it up, but the guy seemed legit and lived in an upscale neighborhood. Who knows??? The casino is only about 5 minutes from his house. Maybe he likes the dice too much????


odds are he didnt end up with all the wiring and controller because its a stolen unit, if it was just the hopper that would be another story. as for the spinner, doesnt really sound like a little PB buster will work. I would guess your motor is smoked. Only other thing and someone please correct me if im wrong but do these units have bearing??? I cant remember but I know my mini fisher needed a new bearing this winter because the other one had gotten rusty and seized up. GOOD LUCK


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

my 575 spins freely in both directions


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

BMWSTUD25;964766 said:


> *odds are he didnt end up with all the wiring and controller because its a stolen unit*, if it was just the hopper that would be another story. as for the spinner, doesnt really sound like a little PB buster will work. I would guess your motor is smoked. Only other thing and someone please correct me if im wrong but do these units have bearing??? I cant remember but I know my mini fisher needed a new bearing this winter because the other one had gotten rusty and seized up. GOOD LUCK


"All of the wiring harness, controls, etc are there." 1st post

When I got mine the motor was a little hard to spin too. Soak it down with oil, penetrating fluid, whatever. It's worth a try. Worst case he needs a motor, he still got a great deal.


----------



## ABsnow (Oct 24, 2009)

Had the same problem with my spinner when I bought it. I put a little muscle into it to free it up by hand, it was just seized up from not being used. It works great now, so apparently I didn't cause any damage. I will tear it apart this spring to clean everything up though, may even have the frame repainted. Mine is 2 years old, just bought it this season with the truck so I doubt the previous owner did any preventive maintenance on it. My opinion is if you have to turn it hard enough to break it then it needed to be fixed anyway!


----------



## matt7791 (Dec 12, 2008)

timtpa;964250 said:


> I finally found a used Snowex mini pro 575 on my local craigslist. I have been looking for almost a year now and either couldnt afford it at the time or was an hour late. Anyway, the one I found yesterday almost seems too good to be true. I got it for $150 cash and it seems to be in decent condition. All of the wiring harness, controls, etc are there. I does have some rust on the metal parts especially the 10" spinner. The previous owner said it worked when he took it off, so for $150 I decided to give it a shot.
> 
> 1. I pretty much know where everything plugs/hooks into except for the pos. and neg wires. Do these go directly onto the battery? Does anything hook into any fuses?
> 
> ...


ase
i would hook up a 50 amp fuse inline with the positive cable to the battery just in case


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

timtpa I am rebuilding one of my 575 now need to make a new shaft cuz the bearings went out they do that have to rebuild them every couple of years. I have the part numbers for the bearings seals and frez plug I should have the shaft turned down tuesday and will take pics of the rebuild.Here are some old post 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=34440
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92592&highlight=snowex+575
should have it posted by tuesday Eric.....


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

If you get tired of messing with it I'll give you your money back. haha


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by BMWSTUD25 
*odds are he didnt end up with all the wiring and controller because its a stolen unit, if it was just the hopper that would be another story*. as for the spinner, doesnt really sound like a little PB buster will work. I would guess your motor is smoked. Only other thing and someone please correct me if im wrong but do these units have bearing??? I cant remember but I know my mini fisher needed a new bearing this winter because the other one had gotten rusty and seized up. GOOD LUCK

"All of the wiring harness, controls, etc are there." 1st post

When I got mine the motor was a little hard to spin too. Soak it down with oil, penetrating fluid, whatever. It's worth a try. Worst case he needs a motor, he still got a great deal.

Do me a favor and read the whole post before you try and quote me like I'm some moron. I'm well aware he has everything needed, I can read. my response was to the person that said we'll be seeing a post from someone missing a spreader because he got it so cheap. in reference to that I said "odds are he didnt end up with all the wiring and controller because its a stolen unit." all I was saying in response to the possiblilty of it being stolen was most likely a stolen unit wouldnt come with a controller and all the wiring.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

No need to get your panties in a ruffle. I misunderstood your post. SORRY!!!


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

matt7791;965356 said:


> ase
> i would hook up a 50 amp fuse inline with the positive cable to the battery just in case


I agree, I put a fuse on mine


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Why 50 amp. Just asking because I would also like a fuse in mine. Just wondering how to determine the amp size.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

We all know it was a great deal, however it would make it better if we HAD PICTURES LOL


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

I will post pic's in the morning. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I redid mine this fall. Mine always spun freely but its a salt spreader and things can get rusty and tight real fast. Heres the thread with pictures of mine. I would test the motor and tear the whole thing apart and clean it all up.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95865


----------



## matt7791 (Dec 12, 2008)

The mayor;966465 said:


> Why 50 amp. Just asking because I would also like a fuse in mine. Just wondering how to determine the amp size.


in the instruction it said to use a 30 amp fuse i had a 50 here so i used that works great


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

I started the idea of a possibly hot unit but even at the end of the post i said most likely not if it has all the wiring ect.. It was more of just a joke because he got a steal on it ya know? sometimes people read too much into a situation or not enough apparently, guess i shouldn't have brought it up


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

Snowex mini pro 575 pic's.

I think I'm going to make this a project and take it apart, sandblast it, replace anything that needs to be replaced the paint it and put it back together. Prob even get the decal kit for it as well as a new spinner and bottom motor cover.

I will prob take my time with this one and do the re-build the right way. The spreader prob wont see any action til next year! Let me know what you guys think about the $150 snowex?
Thanks,Tim


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

Might be a few. Pics dont want to load


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I primered and then used rust oleum mixed with hardner. Also all new stainless bolts is a good idea(you will probably find you have to cut some off anyway) If you get a new spinner you might want to try one of the rubber/poly ones. JMO


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

deere615;968706 said:


> I primered and then used rust oleum mixed with hardner. Also all new stainless bolts is a good idea(you will probably find you have to cut some off anyway) If you get a new spinner you might want to try one of the rubber/poly ones. JMO


Yes, I read your entire thread. I will def buy/ use stainless bolts and nuts. I thought about the poly spinner, but heard that you have to drill or bore completely through whatever it is that the spinner attatches to. Mine also has a makeshift bottom cover tahat will need replaced. I think I'm going to restore it to as close to original as possible incase I decide to sell it Even going to get the decal kit! . Yours looked great! Here come the pic's. Let me know what you think!.


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

Snowex Mini Pro 575 pic's.


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

As you all can see there is some serious corrosion, Feralddude is going to send me step by step pics of one of his rebuilds. I def am going to sandblast it after I tear it down, then prime and paint it before I put it back together.

Hopefully my $150 craigslist score doesnt need too many expensive new parts! Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

huh spreader overall looks in decent condition just looks as those salt never got washed off. Hardest part is getting the auger and spinner off auger buddy of mine welded a nut on the set screw and that worked great spinner took alot of beating


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

The pic of the spinner was taken right after I sprayed it down with PB Blaster. Its pretty corroded, but the brownish color of the PB makes it look even worse! The sandblaster and new paint as well as a new spinnir should make it look tons better. I also need to have a little welding done in a couple spots. Hoping not to have to replace anything major like motor and trans. Ferralddude seems to think I can get this thing tight for under a hun! I will keep you all posted.

Craigslist has some deals. I scored a Wright Sentar in excellent condition w/ 700 hrs. for $2300 and an Exmark Turf Tracer 52" 23hp w 200 hrs. for $2000. The Snowex for $150 was a decent find as well!


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

If you dont have a good place to get it sandblasted and powdercoated i have a buddy that does great work in brownsburg. 
Pace Performance Coatings 317-858-8180. 
www.paceperformancecoatings.com 
Tell him Daron sent you. he does all my work and it holds up great.

Also if you need any fab work done there is a guy in the same building Gary suite 200 does everything, mostly race industry repairs but builds sprint car frames ect..


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Daron. I was honestly thinking about that as message came in on my phone! If I could get the sandblasting, powder coat and a couple of small welds done in the same trip without breaking the bank, then I would def do it. Any idea how much all the above might run? Ball park figure? I really appreciate your help and will give him a call in the next day or so. Thanks!


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

shop labor i think for fab work is $60/hr and i don't know how much youre getting done on blasting/coating but its all there same building, both are as fair as anyone on price for their work, and its quality. he might have some special coating to hold up better as well hes got all kinds of different stuff.


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

Found a place right down the road that will sandblast, weld and paint the frame for me. One stop shopping is the way I like to do it!


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

Seriously thinking about selling the spreader. It was too good of a deal to pass up, but I'm not sure I have the time to tackle this project! If anyone is interested shoot me an offer before I put it in the for sale section! I am def not going to sell it for what I paid for it, but will look at all serious offers.

Who knows, I may change my mind and keep it, but it is FOR SALE atleast for the rest of the day. Please no low ball offers! You guys know I got a pretty good deal and you have a pretty good idea of what this is worth!

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

matt7791;965356 said:


> ase
> i would hook up a 50 amp fuse inline with the positive cable to the battery just in case


i was just going to say that, i have mine through a resetable breaker.


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

Have you had it running at all? How do you know the motor isnt junk also? Probably a reason he let it go for $150


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

DRIFTER92;971264 said:


> Have you had it running at all? How do you know the motor isnt junk also? Probably a reason he let it go for $150


I havent done anything with it yet. I think for the price I paid for it I should just keep it and take my time cleaning it up and getting it hooked up.
The guy I bought it off of said it was running when he took it off. Who knows? I thought for the price I would give it a shot.


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

DRIFTER92;971264 said:


> Have you had it running at all? How do you know the motor isnt junk also? Probably a reason he let it go for $150


Daron,

Do you guys have any dealers over on the west side that have the snowex electrical test kit? I've checked with my dealer and they had never even heard of it. They are also very slow on parts for snowex, hiniker etc. Spinner was going to take 10 days to get!

Thanks

Tim


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Dude hook it up to a battery see if it runs! For less than $75 and a good solid day You could have a brand new spreader


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

deere615;971368 said:


> Dude hook it up to a battery see if it runs! For less than $75 and a good solid day You could have a brand new spreader


I concur with that... If you want a spreader you aren't gonna get a better deal than you have granted the motor is good. Even if the motor is bad it still could be the best deal, i don't know what they cost.


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

timtpa;971333 said:


> Daron,
> 
> Do you guys have any dealers over on the west side that have the snowex electrical test kit? I've checked with my dealer and they had never even heard of it. They are also very slow on parts for snowex, hiniker etc. Spinner was going to take 10 days to get!
> 
> ...


I would order online, that's what they will do, then you can get it faster and probably cheaper.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

In my CPW book a new one is only $220 also you really dont need a new spinner as long as you get get that one off just clean it up


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

If you really don't want to do this project shoot me a PM with what you want for the unit and i will come look at it. Since i have a welder and all the fab stuff it wouldn't be an issue for me to do, just in the middle of moving locations of my shop right now.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

I have one for sale if any one wants to drive to columbus Ohio $150 for spreader only controller no good , ill get some pics if your interested [email protected]


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok sorry it took so long but had bad 2 weeks every thing i touched went to sh**t. Cam died, wife tore up her foot, plant went to down ect. Got one pic before cam died so its all i got but does show the guts of the transmission. In the pic from bottom up you see the frez plug Doorman (local parts store) Think its a 550x117 bottom bearing 6002-2nse9 (nachi) this bearing is pressed in first it slides in the housing and fits in the holes and does not need a snap ring. Use a socket to drive it in from the top hole. Next place the drive gear in the housing place another bearing on the shaft drive it to the top of the turned down part then insert the shaft and bearing with key aligned with the slot in the worm gear drive the shaft into the ring gear and into the bearing. Make sure the key stops before it hits the bottom bearing. Next drive down the top bearing all the way so you can insert the snap ring to hold down the top bearing. Place the snap ring into the hole and drive it down you will see it clip in. Now when you are pressing the bearings in dont damage the seals use a washer or something to have equal pressure on the race and bearing at the same time. I turned down a piece if round stock to fit over the 5/8 shaft and into the hole the bearing sits in then just used a piece of 3/4 pipe to slide over the shaft. Some adjustments are needed now to give equal space for the worm gears to spin free. 
Thats the hard part now just install the top seal tcm #15x32x7tc and the fez plug in the bottom. pack the thing with grease before the seals and pack the inside if gearbox full. Close it up and install the coupling and snap ring mount motor and its all done and ready to remount on the spreader. Now 2 things I do is cut a piece of thin rubber that the shaft slides thru between the spinner and outside of the housing just to keep some more of the salt from getting thru to the inside of the housing and change the deflector. I use a hard plastic truck mud flap cut to 31/4 inch (I think ) thick and about 18 inch long (see pic 2)

Now getting the thing apart is another thing its a pain but if you have bad bearings and you know where the snap rings are its not to bad just clean all the grease out of it first then pop out the bottom frez plug and top seal clean again.Remove the coupling and snap rings drive the shaft out. Worm gear will fall out drive out bottom bearing and race then drive out top bearing your done and yes clean again. Hope this helps will try to be on this weekend to answer some questions Eric......... PS Dad made a drawing years back not the best but all I got :crying:


----------

